# Jack's cast and some SCANDAL!



## Chivahn (Mar 30, 2007)

This is Jack after we got back from the vet and he had his foot wrapped.....










He was slightly less than amused.

And I went to go feed the boys today and found Wingman and Curly in a very compromising position!










"We weren't doing anything, we promise! It's not what it looks like!" :wink:


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

"WE CAN EXPLAIN!!!" 

Haha, cute!


----------



## dragonegg (Oct 2, 2007)

They do have a kind of guilty look on their faces...


----------



## Chivahn (Mar 30, 2007)

They had been sleeping quite snorglier, but woke up when I went to grab my camera. Grr.


----------



## Trika (Oct 25, 2007)

"snorglier" ahaha soo cute!


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

Actually, now that I look at it, doesn't Wingman (I think? The white furry one, anyway) look a little like a mistress? It's like he's saying "That's right, he's happy with ME." And Curly (?? Cute, if it is, naming a hairless rat Curly!) is like the cheating husband... "Oh, shoot, no, honey, wait, let me explain!" 

Or like teenagers caught by their parents... well, clearly in this case, Curly's parents... 

And I'm sorry if I offend Wingman, I know he's a guy, but he just looks like he's enjoying every moment of being caught! The brazen hussy role. Although I suppose men can be brazen hussies, too... If so, Wingman's batting for the other team, and Curly doesn't want anyone to know he's participating!


----------



## Chivahn (Mar 30, 2007)

Wingy does look like a girl, I accuse him of being a Drag-Rat quite often, hahaha!


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

i must have missed it, but why was jack in a cast? didn't just chew it right off anyway?


----------



## Chivahn (Mar 30, 2007)

I don't know what he did. But no bones were broken, but his foot was huge (like, as big around as my thumb) and purple and he couldn't walk on it. The vet said he probably got it caught on the edge of the level in the FN and hung for a while while I was at work. Poor baby! It was more of a wrap than a cast, but he kept it on for like 3 days before chewing it up. He's on antiinflammatories and antibiotics for 10 days, but he's doing great and the foot looks normal again


----------



## kaylaface (Sep 6, 2007)

Cuteness!


----------



## Eliza (Jan 20, 2008)

So cute! Hope Jack gets better.


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

Bwahahahahaha! I love it, My girls have a few of those moments but there's never a camera near by!


----------

